# NEW PRODUCT: 12V LITHIUM BATTERY



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information, please go to:
**12V Lithium Batteries*

The original OEM 12V lead-acid batteries in a Tesla can be a real weak point. They have been known to fail unexpectedly. The Ohmmu 12V LiFePO4 battery is lighter, more efficient, higher usable capacity, and lasts 4x longer than the OEM battery from Tesla. Only available for the Model S and X, it is a simple drop-in replacement to the Tesla OEM Battery...








*For any inquiries, please contact us at:
[email protected]*


----------

